# Track spacing, clearances question.



## GuyP

Raw pre-beginner question....

Considering the mix of scales in G gauge and the varying sizes of locos and stock, is there some rule of thumb about track to track spacing for straights and big diameter curves?

I guess allied to that - any rules about tunnel sizes to handle all scales safely?

I learnt from one shop keeper that it is standard to "sweep" the track after running to look for detail broken off. I just want to minimise that situation.

Thanks and regards........... Guy


----------



## T-Man

A generic rule of thumb of mine is 3 times the track width. In O scale I settled at 5 to 6 inches with a track width of 2 and a quarter. I think the width was double that at 4 and a half inches. What you can do is measure out a standard G scale tunnel . NMRA has standard measurements for track distances. WIth my HO AND O together I played it out during set up and gave myself plenty of curve room for overhangs.


----------



## GuyP

Thanks for that help. I guess I can set up a few temporary situations and see how close things get. No plans yet for how to destroy the back yard but it seems that minimum track curve diameter needs to be 8 feet. I have no intention of running a Big Boy, mostly will be shorter old style steam type locos. Maybe choice of bogey mounted or body mounted couplers may determine minimum diameter curves??

The NMRA site wasn't a lot of help as they don't seem to pay much attention to gauge 1, just a few references to Large Gauge. Measuring the LGB tunnel face seems to be the safest way to plan things.

Regards.............. Guy


----------



## T-Man

All you need to find is a space for one scale and convert. In HO if the space is2 inches that equals 4 inches in O and I think 8 in G. Just guessing to give you the idea.


----------

